# How low is humanity going to sink?



## tkin (Dec 15, 2012)

Today I was reading the comments on a article on the Connecticut shootings and here are a few comments from the page, and rest assured there are plenty like this, seen them on fb as well, how can a person justify the murder of innocent children based on Israel's war with Gaza(no debate on this, my intention to create this thread is not to discuss shadow wars).

*i.imgur.com/CUjsg.jpg

*i.imgur.com/s9LLa.jpg

And specially this comment, if its really made by a woman then all hope is lost for humanity, the world really needs to end on 21st dec:
*i.imgur.com/JYp59.jpg

Small punishment?
*i.imgur.com/ZMCXS.jpg

Link to article:
US school shooting: Tearful Barack Obama calls for 'meaningful action' - The Times of India

Am I the only one who's deeply disturbed by this? Share your views


----------



## Faun (Dec 15, 2012)

People talking about things they have no idea. 

I saw a facebook profile where a Kashmiri has these 3 deeply rooted notion
1. Adulation to Pakistan 
2. Filth for India 
3. - It's religiously inclined so not writing here -

And yet he is living in Anantnag. Funny, he should go for cross country and find out his utopian Pakistan.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 16, 2012)

He won't go cuz he knows the moment he steps there 'BOOMDEYADAAAA.'
The people who left India during partition are still living in poverty ridden areas of Karachi. My Uncle (My fathers own cousin brother) and his family shifted from Hyderabad to Pakistan that time. He was like 6 or 7 yrs old maybe at that time and They are still called Muhajirs (meaning immigrants in Urdu) in pak even after giving their service to that nation. My dad met him in Qatar where he lives with his family. He has a paki passport now but u I think he still regrets his fathers decision to move there.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 16, 2012)

Coming back to the topic... You won't see the same group of people who are running their mouths now when their own people are killed by AQ or Taliban or any other terror related activities. Did you hear any outcry from the same people when a 14 yr old was behaded in A-Stan because she went against here family and refused to marry another person. Sure u didn't because its completely OK if they do it but if there is collateral damage in a War which will always happen no matter how advanced tech you possess ...everybody loses their minds and goes nuts. P.S I im in no way supporting the US or their foreign policy or war...I'm a Muslim living in MidEast so don't call me Kafir or stuff like that. I'm just giving you my 2 cents.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 17, 2012)

Faun said:


> People talking about things they have no idea.
> 
> I saw a facebook profile where a Kashmiri has these 3 deeply rooted notion
> 1. Adulation to Pakistan
> ...





Thunder said:


> He won't go cuz he knows the moment he steps there 'BOOMDEYADAAAA.'
> The people who left India during partition are still living in poverty ridden areas of Karachi. My Uncle (My fathers own cousin brother) and his family shifted from Hyderabad to Pakistan that time. He was like 6 or 7 yrs old maybe at that time and They are still called Muhajirs (meaning immigrants in Urdu) in pak even after giving their service to that nation. My dad met him in Qatar where he lives with his family. He has a paki passport now but u I think he still regrets his fathers decision to move there.



A few days back, Jaaved Akhtar quoted on a public forum, that if one from India, as a first-timer, goes to Pakistan for a week-long stay, he would return in haste, bow to & kiss this earth here!



Thunder said:


> Coming back to the topic... You won't see the same group of people who are running their mouths now when their own people are killed by AQ or Taliban or any other terror related activities. Did you hear any outcry from the same people when a 14 yr old was behaded in A-Stan because she went against here family and refused to marry another person. Sure u didn't because its completely OK if they do it but if there is collateral damage in a War which will always happen no matter how advanced tech you possess ...everybody loses their minds and goes nuts. P.S I im in no way supporting the US or their foreign policy or war...I'm a Muslim living in MidEast so don't call me Kafir or stuff like that. I'm just giving you my 2 cents.



You raised an important (counter-)point here!

@ OP - there's one discussion-forum named 'topix'. the threads there could go a substantial way in injecting a hint of misanthropy in you/anyone. 

these are nut-cases mauling there keyboards. you would find people like them to ruin your day in the comments section of several news-websites. some are trolls, many write under fake IDs, but as 'Thunder' pointed above, they are people with biased/skewed vision.


----------



## Makx (Dec 18, 2012)

Their comments were targeted at how obama came to tears over the Connecticut shootings, while his drones kill people/children everyday.
It was them trying to point out the fact that obama was shedding fake tears.
They are angry at obama but sad for the dead children too.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 18, 2012)

^^ another point!
a distinguishing factor between both the cases (if it can be said so & allowed to introduce) is that, one is where target is something/someone else but innocents become collateral damage (as well as many-a-times active target for the militants, against whom those people would rarely comment a single letter, perhaps because its their own collateral damage for themselves in the way of fighting/achieving their 'cause',  as 'Thunder' also points out), and the other is where the innocents are themselves the target of a madman.


----------



## ico (Dec 20, 2012)

www.twitter.com/#!/toicomments

^ some classics there.


----------

